# Power Bank/USB charger



## Drowner (8/3/18)

Hi everyone,

I am going on a 10 day trip into the wild. I have a 20Ah power bank. so I am looking for ideas on chargers for 18650/26650 that can be hooked up to a power bank via USB cable.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

Drowner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going on a 10 day trip into the wild. I have a 20Ah power bank. so I am looking for ideas on chargers for 18650/26650 that can be hooked up to a power bank via USB cable.
> 
> Much appreciated.


Maybe the 'who has stock' thread may yield better results. Just a suggestion.

Good luck, regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/18)

XTAR MC2 USB Dual Bay Charger from* Vape King R 170.
Contents*

1 x MC2 Charger
1 x USB Charger

*Features*
The XTAR MC2 is a lithium-ion battery charger with two charging bays.
Compatible with the following battery types: 14500, 14650, 16340, 17500, 17670, 18350, 18500, 18650, 18700 and 22650 lithium-ion type batteries.
For charging 3.6 V or 3.7 V lithium-ion batteries only.
Three-modes ( TC.CC.CV ) charging system
0 V battery activation
Reverse polarity and short circuit protection
Under voltage disconnecting technology
*Micro USB port to supply power for the charger*
LED indicators for real time status indication

*Specifications*
Operation Temperature: 0 to 40℃
IC Temperature Monitoring
Input Voltage: 5 V dc @ 1000 mA
Constant Charge Current: 500 mA or 250 mA

Cut-off Voltage: 4.2 V
*Are you certain the power bank is 20 Ah ?Most that claim such high ratings are usually about half what they claim*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

